# PWM con LM555



## Arcanis (Nov 13, 2006)

Hola electronicomaníacos. Q tal???? Pues esq soy un chico que estudia electronica de grado superior que tiene una duda. Me podeis ayudar si me decis como hacer un PWM con un LM555 o con NE555. LLevo una semana dandole vueltas y no lo consigo hacer. Busco hacer el circuito de forma sencilla y se que se puede hacer con un condensador y una resistencia solo. Gracias x las sugerencias.

Saludos


----------



## Dream7 (Nov 13, 2006)

Saludos.

Es muy fácil montarlo, yo lo hice cuando estudie ingeniería.

reviza este link
http://www.national.com/ds.cgi/LM/LM555.pdf

abre el PDF y en la página 8, figura 8 tienes el diagrama del modulador por ancho de pulso.
en el pin 5 metes la señal que va ser el mensaje o modulante y en el pin 2 la portadora. EN el pin 3 tienes la señal modulada.

Dtg Luc


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 13, 2006)

Dream, creo que el nexesita el modulador PWM solo con el IC 555, se que se hace con unos diodos, lo busco y lo subo, chauuuuuu


----------



## Dream7 (Nov 14, 2006)

fdesergio dijo:
			
		

> Dream, creo que el nexesita el modulador PWM solo con el IC 555, se que se hace con unos diodos, lo busco y lo subo, chauuuuuu



Claro que si..!!!

el link que le mandé es con el 555 y un par de componentes... es muy fácil de hacerlo.

Luc


----------



## TOCAMELOSFLIPERS (Nov 15, 2006)

AQUI LO TIENES                                                    http://www.monografias.com/trabajos34/maquina-herramienta/maquina-herramienta.shtml#control


----------



## Mariel (Feb 13, 2008)

Yo tambien tengo que hacer para la facultad un modulador pws con el integrado lm555. Cual seria la utilidad de los diodos que dicen? Muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2008)

Los diodos aislan el tiempo de carga del de descarga del capacitor de oscilacion del 555 y permiten regular con un solo potenciometro TON y TOFF en forma opuesta, cuando aumenta uno disminuye el otro.
En el foro tienes varios ejemplos de esto, por ejemplo


----------



## Randy (Feb 13, 2008)

a mi me latio este... se ve facil 

http://www.josepino.com/circuits/index.php?pwm.jpc



saludos 
suerte


----------



## Mariel (Feb 14, 2008)

Estoy tratando de simular en el orcad Spice el circuito que figura en http://www.josepino.com/circuits/index.php?pwm.jps y me aparecen errores en los nodos como Less than 2 connections at node N00665. Saben a q se debe?

A ver si estoy entendiendo bien el circuito: Alimento el circuito con Vcc=8V(por ej) y deberia obtener la señal modulada por el pin 8 no?

Muchisimas gracias por la gran ayuda!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2008)

NO, (Supongo que le pifiaste a la tecla)

Si alimentas por 8 en 8 tendras +VCC 

Debes aplicar +VCC a la pata 8 y a la 4 (Reset)

La señal PWM debe estar sobre la pata 3

Conecta la pata 5 a GND a travez de un capacitor de 100nF y comenta que paso


----------



## El nombre (Feb 14, 2008)

Subi hace nada uno que decia "exprimir el 555"(buscalo en el foro). Bajatelo y puedes poner los valores que tienes o quieres y te da el esquema de mortaja... de montaje.


----------



## Mariel (Feb 16, 2008)

Conecte asi el circuito, lo adjunte en un word. Te parece bien?  Pero como veras lo que obtuve fue una señal de muuy baja amplitud. 
Deberia poner un amplificador a la salida si quiero transmitir audio? y luego pondria un filtro RC para obtener de nuevo la señal?

Muchisimas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2008)

En tu esquema estas conectando a GND la salida del 555 (Pata 3)

Aqui tienes 2 formas de modular el ancho de pulso con una señal alterna.
En el primero puedes ajustar el punto medio (Sin modulacion), en el segundo modulas en mas o en menos (Ancho)respecto de una onda con TOn y TOff iguales


----------



## Mariel (Feb 17, 2008)

Pregunta el el primer grafico no deberia modular con el potenciometro la señal. Y estuve tratando de simular el segundo grafico pero no se donde deberia ir conectado el pin discharge.

Muchas gracias por la inmensa ayuda!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2008)

En el primer grafico el potenciometro "centra" el ancho de pulso en el valor que se te ocurra, mas ancho o mas estrecho, lo logico seria buscar la salida TOn = TOff para que el rango de modulacion sea el mas amplio hacia ambos lados.

En el segundo no se conecta dis. porque esa funcion (Descarga)la hace la salida a travez de la resistencia R1 (Pata 3), al ser inversor, la salida esta siempre en oposicion a la entrada (Sin modulacion cuadrada perfecta)

Saludos


----------



## Mariel (Feb 28, 2008)

Realice la simulacion del primer circuito y no veo la modulacion del ancho de pulsos segun la amplitud del pulso... es raro.. habra algo mal... Subo el diseño y la simulacion..
Muchas Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2008)

El ancho del pulso es funcion de la tension instantanea. Y te da algo como estas figuras.
Corresponden a ambos esquemas.


----------



## Mariel (Feb 28, 2008)

Si.. pero viste mi diseño de circuito? esta igual q el tuyo y no da eso... Donde cometi el error?


----------



## Mariel (Feb 28, 2008)

Estuve probando de hacerlo funcionar y finalmente encontre una forma.. pero no se si es la adecuada. Entrando por el trigger una señal q seria la portadora de tipo triangular de amplitud constante y de frecuencia varias veces superior a la maxima frec de la señal de entrada. Adjunto el diseño y la simulacion resultante del mismo.

Q opinan?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2008)

Mira estas datasheet, estan las formulas para calcular tu PWM

http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/nationalsemiconductor/DS007851.PDF
http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/fairchild/LM555.pdf


----------



## Mariel (Feb 28, 2008)

BUENISIMO! Mil Gracias por tu ayuda... Ahora a demodularlo.... jej si tenes alguna idea joya!

Saludos!


----------



## OZONO (Mar 1, 2008)

Amigos... Yo estuve en los mismos dilemas... en este post, estan los datos y los circuitos de mi proyecto... no obtuvimos buenos resultados pero después de tantos intentos fallidos, fué con lo que nos sentimos orgullosos... jejeje
Post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/demodulador-ancho-pulso-555-a-9119/
Recuerden que el LM555 tiene infinidad de utilidades pero tiene parámetros acotados por no ser específico para esas funciones... Mucha Suerte con sus circuitos!
Estoy a las órdenes por cualquier consulta.
Mauricio.


----------



## Pacheco (Abr 6, 2009)

Hola a todos !

Retomo un poco este tema de hacer un PWM con el 555 y les comento cual es el problema que tengo : Como señal de modulación aplicada a la pata 5 del 555 quiero usar la tensión de carga y descarga de un capacitor y que según esa señal, se module el ancho del pulso a la salida de la pata 3.
Como se puede ver en el circuito, funciona bien para la exponencial de carga del capacitor, pero cuando el capacitor se descarga, la salida de la pata 3 me da cualquier cosa. Qué puede estar pasando ?
Si me dan una mano, les agradezco.

Saludos.


----------



## OZONO (Abr 11, 2009)

Amigo Pacheco. 

Me gustaría darte algunos consejos,
primero que nada recordarte que el livewire es un buen simulador pero en la realidad no siempre funcionan los circuitos. 

segundo, la llave "sw1" al momento de cargar el condensador el 555 está energizado por esta misma llave, al momento de descargar el condensador el 555 deja de estar energizado por lo tanto no podés preveer lo que pueda suceder, éste debe ser tu problema.

Al momento de armar el circuito para probarlo lo hagas con un 555 de la familia "LM" porque la "NE", "KA" y otras que andan en la vuelta no funcionan bien como moduladores.

El Led de la salida te dará una lectura en el osciloscopio que no es la real, debes dejar unicamente la resistencia de 470 que ya la subiría a 1M

Te recomiendo que estudies el circuito interno del 555 para ver si realmente funciona como querés!

Una pregunta, no entiendo la funcionalidad de tu proyecto, tal vez si nos dices de que se trata te podaramos ayudar en alguna otra opción.

Saludos. Mauricio


----------



## Pacheco (Abr 13, 2009)

OZONO dijo:
			
		

> Amigo Pacheco.
> 
> Me gustaría darte algunos consejos,
> primero que nada recordarte que el livewire es un buen simulador pero en la realidad no siempre funcionan los circuitos.
> ...



Hola Mauricio ! Gracias por responder.

Tenés razón con lo que me decís de la llave SW1. ! Es evidente que por eso no funciona.

Lo que quiero hacer es tener una señal modulada en amplitud al comienzo y al final del tren de pulsos para que "el perfil del tren de pulsos" sea un perfil trapezoidal. Es decir con una pendiente de subida, meseta y luego una pendiente de bajada. Las pendientes de subida y de bajada están "representadas" por el ancho del pulso que al principio comienza a crecer ( pendiente de subida ) hasta un ancho fijo en el cual se mantiene ( meseta ) y luego comienza a disminuir el ancho (pendiente de bajada ).
La idea es poder hacer ese perfil ( lo cual se puede hacer perfectamente con un PWM ) pero con el 555. 
No me sirve usar un microcontrolador.

Si hay alguna idea, bienvenida !

Saludos !


----------



## OZONO (Abr 17, 2009)

Pacheco: Me gustaría saber si se te solucionó el problema, en el caso contrario hay otros circuitos con operacionales que cumplen la misma función y son más fieles.

2. Sigo intrigado cuál es la funcionalidad de tu proyecto, entendí que es lo que querés hacer pero no entiendo para qué!

3. creo que ya lo tenías claro pero por las dudas lo reitero, la función de la gráfica en la carga y descarga del condensador es exponencial. según lo que entendí de tu explicación no necesitarías de líneas rectas en vez de exponenciales?

Saludos, Mauricio


----------



## Pacheco (Abr 18, 2009)

Hola Mauricio,

Gracias de nuevo por contestar y seguir el tema. En realidad todavía no probé nada, justo iba a ponerme a hacerlo hoy que tengo un poco más de tiempo y antes de hacerlo revisé los mails y ahora estoy respondiendo esto. Luego me voy a poner a probar un poco y jugar un rato con los circuitos.

Es cierto lo que mencionás de la función exponencial de carga y descarga del capacitor, pero para el caso es lo mismo. De ser necesario una función recta, lo que haría es cargar el capacitor con una fuente de corriente constante ( transistor ) y para descargarlo según una función recta ........      Caramba !   habría que pensarlo mejor !

Lo que quiero hacer es hacer titilar un led pero que el brillo del led se vaya incrementando de a poco, en forma gradual y luego cuando se apaga, que también se vaya apagando de a poco, en forma gradual. Es decir, una especie de dimmer pero con una luz parpadeando.

Bueno, voy a ver si puedo ponerme a probar algo. Cualquier novedad la informaciónrmo.

Saludos !


----------



## OZONO (Abr 19, 2009)

Dale, cualquier cosa a las órdenes!

En el caso que se te complique el PWM,  podés crearte uno casero con con 2 LM555 uno en configuración monostable y otro en astable. Del modo en que el astable sea el trigger del monostable con un condensador entre ellos para que solo detecte el cambio de estado, de este modo podés variar el ancho de pulso (monostable) y la frecuencia del trigger (astable). en el caso de la configuración como PWM creo que el trigger es de 200Hz

No me quedó muy bien la explicación pero el circuito se entiende solo.
para este circuito que funciona a la perfección en vez del potenciometro del monostable hay que ponerle un LDR con un led que prenda y apague según el condensador. (hay empaquetados de LDR con LED que son muy exáctos)

Saludos, Mauricio


----------



## Samphantom (May 6, 2009)

Hola amigos

Saludos

Mauricio, he estado jugando con PWM con el 555 Cmos para entender un poco mas sobre el asunto, y he tenido varias preguntas.
La primera es:

Variando el ancho de pulso ya sea aumentando o disminuyendo (esto lo aplique para un led blanco) la brillantez se ajusta pero no va a dar mas brillo que el voltage aplicado verdad?

Es decir, si tengo 3.5v para el led y ajustandose el ciclo de apagado y encendido no va a aumentar la brillantez mas de lo que comunmente con solo 3.5v sin PWM lo haria?

Segundo:

He visto que compañeros han escrito sobre utilizar dos 555 uno para PWM y otro para cambio de estado, y trate de bajar segun yo el diagrama que viene en el link pero me aparecen un monton de garabatos que no se que dice, habra un programa especial para ello?

Tercero:

De acuerdo con la primer pregunta, como puedo hacer para aumentar la brillantez (segun la hoja de datos del led Imax=3A y Vmax=26v, el led es a 50W) y que no se queme tan rapido, vamos que de mas brillo pero cuidando que no se eche a perder el led.

seria algo como ajustar al 80% el ciclo con 3.5A pero a 80% seria 2.8A no?
Es aqui donde se me complica la situacion, tendras alguna sugerencia de como puedo lograrlo?

El led es de EDISON Opto 50W y dejo el link para que vean el archivo.

http://www.edison-opto.com.tw/material/pdf/50W EdiStar_Eng_v1.1.pdf

Gracias por toda ayuda dada.

Saludos


----------



## OZONO (May 10, 2009)

Estimado Samphantom:

Primero que nada disculpas por la tardanza.

Contestando a tu primer pregunta, es verdad que se ajusta el brillo del LED pero con ciertas restrinciones. Si tu quieres variar la "brillantez" de tu LED con un PWM debes tener la precaución de que el voltaje eficaz de la onda cuadrada sea menor o igual al máximo permitido por el LED, de lo contrario se te quemará. 

Explicandome un poco y yendo al problema práctico. primero debes saber: cuál es la tensión máxima del LED, cuál es la tensión disponible para trabajar (qué fuente tienes a mano) y qué tan rápido quieres que prenda el LED.
suponiendo que quieres trabajar con 12V a una frecuencia visible como lo puede ser 20Hz deberás calcular la integral de la onda para un período entre a y b que sea igual al voltaje máximo del LED, o de otra manera puedes medir con el tester el continua la onda y modificarla hasta que sea igual al voltaje máximo.
suponiendo que el voltaje máximo de la onda sea 3.5V el tiempo de encendido debe de ser de 290ms

Si tienes alguna duda con los cálculos puedes preguntarme o simplemente puedes pasarme los datos y te hago los cálculos.

Respecto a los diagramas que no pudiste ver, si a los diagramas que te refieres que se encuentran en un archivo zipiado con winrar (.rar) llamado pwm.lvw se abre con el simulador Live Wire. Te paso los diagramas en formato de imágen pero comprimido por winrar.

Espero que te haya servido de ayuda, no olvides de contarnos cómo te fué con tu proyecto después de terminado.

Saludos. Mauricio


----------



## PAO77 (May 19, 2010)

Gracias chicos me acolitaron full

De veras gracias material bueno y concreto


----------



## marlene (Abr 23, 2011)

Hola alguien me podria ayudar me dejaron hacer con el circuito integrado 555 su modo astable pero con ciclo de trabajo alta de 40 y bajo de 60 con las formulas para calcular las resistencias me queda una negativa segun encontre si meto un diodo in4148 paralelo a esta resistencia ya funciona?


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 23, 2011)

Hola marlene

busca en este enlace las hojas de datos del 555, en ellas bienen las formulas para calcular las resistencias y capacitores.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

Busca en google.com un programa que calcula las R's y Los C's del 555.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlene (Abr 23, 2011)

Gracias =) me fue de mucha ayuda


----------



## MrRaso (Oct 6, 2011)

Hola!, necesito vuestra ayuda, llevo varios días buscando un circuito PWM para controlar la intensidad de unos LED de 1W alimentados con una tensión nominal de 3,4-3,6v y una intensidad de trabajo de 350mA. Otro dato es que la fuente de alimentación es una conmutable(no estoy seguro si se llama así) de 3-12v/1A.
Mis conocimientos en electrónica son básicos y he estado probando con varios PWM que encontrado por el foro pero no consigo hacerlo funcionar.
Este circuito es parte de un proyecto personal de una lámpara de estudio contruida con 4 LED en paralelo con el esquema que adjunto. Mi idea es hacer que sea lo más eficiente posible por ello intento implementar un PWM para reducir el consumo y conseguir el máximo brillo posible.

He estado mirando estos temas:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/pwm-lm555-4307/index2.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuito-555-pwm-controlar-led-apagado-lento-16362/
y también este circuito:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/pwm-cc/index.htm
Pero no llego a comprender como debo implementarlo con mis LED y por tanto no consigo hacerlo funcionar.
Deciros de antemano que gracias por vuestra ayuda y un saludo a todos.


----------



## elinazu (Ene 27, 2012)

hola amigos...necesito diseñar un pwm de muestreo natural con una portadora diente de sierra a una frecuencia de 1khz. Pero no se como generar la portadora....ayuda porfavor!!


----------



## lapuente7 (Abr 12, 2012)

Buenas a todos. Estoy haciendo un "mini-proyecto" para controlar un pequeño motor de DC. Mi idea era controlar la velocidad mediante un PWM y hablando con compañeros y leyendo en foros he decidio que lo mejor sera utilizar el LM555. Encontré modelos parecidos por internet como este http://www.dprg.org/tutorials/2005-11a/index.html y dentro del foro he encontrado mucha información también. Pero sigo con muchas dudas. En este tutorial los voltajes de alimentación del LM555 son entre 3-18 V y mi motor es un RE-280/1 cuyo voltaje de funcionamiento es de 12 a 24 V. El circuito que tengo por ahora es el del enlace. El circuito lo tengo que hacer impreso en una placa donde también ando algo perdido, tengo que hacer el layout. A dos caras lo sabria hacer, el problema es que el profesor me lo exige a una cara y la verdad no tengo ni idea como hacerlo. Podrías aconsejarme sobre las alimentaciones a utilizar? Sobre que fuentes usar? Y algún consejo en general?

Muchas gracias de verdad!


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 12, 2012)

Hola lapuente7

En el circuito que aparece en el enlace que adjuntaste aparece el motor alimentado con una fuente diferente que la que alimenta el 555. así que no hay problema.

Puedes alimentar el motor con una fuente adecuada para él y de esa fuente sacar la alimentación para el 555 con un regulador de 3 terminales como el 7812.

Al respecto del circuito impreso es un tanto difícil el hacerlo a mano, sin ningún simulador, pero dices que sabrías hacerlo; Pues es igual, hazlo de 2 caras y donde tengas pistas por el lado de los componentes agrega un alambre.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## kagiva (Sep 14, 2012)

Mi solución, a falta de que alguien rectifique algún punto que le parezca adecuado, es la siguiente. 
He realizado una simulación de un 555 generando una PWM y atacando un puente-H con transistores TIP NPN y PNP. Al parecer funciona bien.

Espero que le sirva a alguien.

Saludos.


----------



## thenot (Sep 14, 2012)

kagiva dijo:


> Mi solución, a falta de que alguien rectifique algún punto que le parezca adecuado, es la siguiente.
> He realizado una simulación de un 555 generando una PWM y atacando un puente-H con transistores TIP NPN y PNP. Al parecer funciona bien.
> 
> Espero que le sirva a alguien.
> ...



el puente H esta al revez, los pnp van arriba y los npn abajo


----------



## kagiva (Dic 10, 2012)

Hola amigo Thenot, siento el tiempo que ha pasado desde tu última consulta. He estado de viaje y se me ha pasado este hilo.


```
el puente H esta al revez, los pnp van arriba y los npn abajo.
```
En respuesta a tu incidencia, te diré que el esquemático está bien, aunque te parezca que los transistores NPN y PNP están invertidos. En muchos de los esquemas se muestran como tu indicas, sin embargo te aseguro que, para este montaje, deben estar como los he dispuesto, arriba los NPN y abajo los PNP.

Cuando he leído tu mensaje, me ha sorprendido y he pensado, lo estuve simulando y todo iba bien. Me has hecho dudar, hasta el punto de revisar el circuito y su simulación. Para mayor seguridad, he realizado un nuevo circuito (ya que en muchos circuitos, sí están los NPN abajo y los PNP arriba) y el resultado ha sido un fracaso, no he podido mover el motor en la simulación. 

De modo que, insisto, a menos que alguien demuestre lo contrario, el esquema esta bien. Fíjate bien en, cómo se activan los mencionados transistores y verás que, no puede funcionar este circuito si no es tal cual lo presenté.

Espero tu respuesta y gracias por seguir el hilo.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## thenot (Dic 10, 2012)

kagiva dijo:


> Hola amigo Thenot, siento el tiempo que ha pasado desde tu última consulta. He estado de viaje y se me ha pasado este hilo.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hola,
usas el mismo voltaje para alimentar todo?? si es así creo no habría problema para como lo tienes, en cambio si usas un voltaje distinto para la lógica y para los motores deberías tener problemas.. lo se ya que tiempo atrás hice muchas pruebas de transistores, puentes H y motores y mis conclusiones fueron esas (conclusiones teóricas y practicas). Si tienes la simulación subela en un rar. Lo antes posible te la revisaría y te hago el cambio para que veas (aunque quizás me demore unos días en responderte). Si deseas saber el porque de la configuracion del puente H como te digo te lo respondo en la proxima por que ahora ando medio liado y escribi esto a lo rapido.

Saludos!!


----------



## Scooter (Dic 11, 2012)

Sin duda yo los pondría al revés; en seguidor de emisor no creo que saturen y por lo tanto se calentarán mucho mas en esta configuración que en la contraria.

Por ejemplo, respecto del positivo la tensión mínima que habrá en el emisor de Q4 será:
Vce(Q2)+Vr6+Vd3+Vbe(Q4)=0,2+?+0,6+0,6=1,4V como mínmo de Vce del Q4. (Mas bien habrán 1,5V o mas)
Osea que ni por asomo está saturado. La potencia de Q4 en saturación sería P=0,2·Ic (aprox), ahora la potencia es de P=1,4·Ic "solamente" se pierde SIETE veces mas potencia.

Además si en el transistor "del positivo" se pierden 1,5V ye en el "del negativo" otro tanto, el motor en lugar de estar alimentado a 9V estará alimentado a 6V.

Osea que, yo personalmente, sin duda haría el puente al contrario de como está en el esquema.
Que así funciona, no lo niego, se tira a la basura el 33% o mas de la potencia pero funciona, si es para motores de juguete no pasa gran cosa, si es para algo mas potente si que pasa.


----------



## kagiva (Dic 11, 2012)

Esta bien, entiendo lo que me comentáis los dos, el caso es que al simularlo no funciona, al menos en el simulador, ??

De todos modos adjunto el circuito, utilizo el 'Circuit Wizard', no se si es lo más adecuado.

Espero que dispongáis de este programa para poder simularlo y me deis una opinión de porqué funciona según el esquemático que adjunto y en cambio no consigo que funcione al cambiar los NPN y PNP.

Gracias por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 11, 2012)

Es que no se pueden cambiar sin mas, la cosa lleva mas ciencia.

Para empezar yo aplicaría el pwm del 555 directamente a las bases de los npn "de abajo", y con un conmutador de dos circuittos por un lado seleccionaría que transistor pnp "de arriba" funciona por un circuito y por el otro a que pnp le llega el pwm.
Algo así, es solo un croquis:



Los valores están a bulto, faltarían además diodos volantes etc.


----------



## halconmx (Feb 28, 2013)

Hola a todos, creo que esta pagina ayudara un poco en este tema.

http://www.hispavila.com/3ds/atmega/hpuente.html


----------

